# Arnold Schwarzenegger - Howard Stern Interview



## Arnold (May 14, 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger - Howard Stern Interview*






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2011)

has anyone listened to this yet?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 14, 2011)

Just did..Holy shit!!

He analogises his divorce to he-man (himself) defeating skeletor (schriver)

He also says, 7 time mr. Olympia, 30 year movie star, 2 time governor of california, but nothing compares to dumping that "dead weight"


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2011)

he was definitely drunk, it was very obvious at the end, Howard thought Arnold hung up and he was still on the line listening!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, and he wanted to recap woth him to make sure he didn't leave out any of the good stuff!!! Ha ha


----------



## Doublebase (May 14, 2011)

Lol!  I love when people fall for this stuff.  This is an arnold impersonator that Howard has on regularly.  He has become famous for his voice.  I believe he was on david letterman.  Howard also has a david letterman impersonator.


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2011)

^^^^ *Edit:* Ah, that was my hope.

Checked Snopes but nothing is up yet.

That is a *great *impression, however there is _no effing way_ that's actually Schwarzenegger. I mean did you HEAR the things he said? lol 

No. I'll need more verification than "But it's a YouTube video."


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha, that's too funny.  My helper and I were listening the other morning in my truck and he was like holy shit, I can't believe Arnold is saying all of this.  I started laughing my ass off and told him he was an impersonator.  He does do a spot on Arnold doesn't he.  You guys should hear evil Dave Letterman, he's the best.  Absolutely spot on impression


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 14, 2011)

YouTube - Howard Stern Evil David Letterman adopt black child.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 17, 2011)

Come on, Prince!!! This isn't real!!! Lol...


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2011)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Come on, Prince!!! This isn't real!!! Lol...



you sure?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...schwarzenegger-fathered-out-wedlock-baby.html


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

^ The Stern "interview" doesn't agree with Arnold's respectful and apologetic tone in the bastard child article. I'm 99% certain the Stern deal is entertainment and not fact.

If it is an Arnold impersonator then he's the absolute best I've ever heard.

Do I believe that's what Arnold actually _thinks?_ Stern's writers might have Arnie pegged!

Regardless, Schwarzenegger is the original Alpha Male.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 17, 2011)

Prince said:


> you sure?
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...schwarzenegger-fathered-out-wedlock-baby.html



This is either Arnold, or he's the best fucking voice impersonator on the planet.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

^ The guy does a great job. Using all the familiar Ahnuld words and catchphrases like...


 Fantastic!
 And all dat
 Keeliforneeyah
_Exactly_
 Girly man
 You kidding me?
 Totally!
But the content? Again, no way that's the real Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Doublebase (May 17, 2011)

Here he is:

Josh Robert Thompson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Here he is:
> 
> Josh Robert Thompson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thank you! I was going nuts wondering if Arnold had actually gone *insane.*






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2011)

he does not sound the same.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2011)

No surprise.  Fuck Arnie.  He's a narcissist like all Hollywood elites and politicians. Both his acting career and political career are over at this point.  His reputation is destroyed now and he's certainly not going to be doing a Conan sequel now that he's old as dirt and looks like shit.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> he does not sound the same.



Do you believe that howard stern interview is real?  Cause that would be great


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2011)

Here.  Directly from Howard Stern website.

ARNOLD IS A FREE MAN
‘Arnold Schwarzenegge’r called in to celebrate his new life as a single guy: “Like they say, ding dong the witch is dead...I feel like He-Man. I defeated Skeletor.” ‘Arnold’ said he was as over Maria (“She looked like a cadaver more and more.”) as he was as Governator: “Listen, I’m done with California. I totally ran that into the shitter.”
‘Arnold’ said he planned to age (“My penis is all shrunk. I’ve got man-boobies. It’s bullshit.”) in peace--he’ll never remarry: “I’d rather burn alive or be torn apart by wild dogs than do that ever again.” Robin commented on how funny the many incendiary things ‘Arnold’ had said and Howard laughed that they *would have been even funnier if the real Arnold had said them*. 

HowardStern.com - Official site of The Howard Stern Show


----------



## tballz (May 18, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Lol!  I love when people fall for this stuff.  This is an arnold impersonator that Howard has on regularly.  He has become famous for his voice.  I believe he was on david letterman.  Howard also has a david letterman impersonator.



yep..........Howard brings him on once and awhile to f#ck with people and they always fall for it.  Dead-on impersonation.


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> he does not sound the same.



He doesn't really.

But I attributed the difference to the context/approach:

Audio designed to make the audience guess, "OMG, is that really Arnold?" versus...

Video where his prosthetic chin, a fake tooth gap plus the wig and an exaggerated Arnold accent to make things even more humorous.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Here.  Directly from Howard Stern website.
> 
> ARNOLD IS A FREE MAN
> ‘Arnold Schwarzenegge’r called in to celebrate his new life as a single guy: “Like they say, ding dong the witch is dead...I feel like He-Man. I defeated Skeletor.” ‘Arnold’ said he was as over Maria (“She looked like a cadaver more and more.”) as he was as Governator: “Listen, I’m done with California. I totally ran that into the shitter.”
> ...



I was duped!


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> I was duped!



I told you that on 5/14/2011 at 9:16PM.


----------



## Drew1975 (May 18, 2011)

top man thanks for sharing loved it me..

 lmao


----------



## Hugo (May 18, 2011)

Thought real when first heard....


----------

